# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kush kanë qënë lojrat tuaja më të preferuara në fëmijëri?

## PINK

hey kalamaja lol ... 

e mbani mend dikur kur ishim te vegjel dhe jetonim te lumtur ne atdheun tone ...i mbani mend lojrat tona primitive por njekohesisht dhe fantastike ... sidomos ne vere kur kishim pushimet e veres .. dhe luanim nga mengjesi deri ne darke ..

tani pyetja eshte kjo .. kush kane qene nga lojrat tuaja me te preferuara ? 

meqe e hapa vete e para po e nis une me lojrat e mia te preferuara dhe qe i luanim gjithe diten e dites derisa behej nate

me kujtohet kur luanim " syllambyllasi " sidomos naten ... para pallatit kishim dhe nje muzeum " muzeu ku e shtyp gazeta e pare zeri i popullit " dhe kuptohet aty kishte peme , ferra .. dhe nje pus lol ... sa qef ishte te luaje naten aty ... apo nuk ishim dhe nja 30 kalamaj pothuajse moshatare .. cuna e goca .. dhe kur kujtoj se beheshim kacurrel njeri me tjetrin .. se nuk na nxinte te gjitheve lol .. sidomos kur futeshim ne pus lololol 

tjeter lojra kane qene ... topa gropash , lol
dhe nje tjeter .. me kujtohet ,,, topa rrasash ..lol hahahah me nje top i bije rrasave .. funny he 

kaq tani per tani 

rradha juaj forumista ...

have fun 

Pink

----------


## GoDDeSS

hapa dollapa lol...sa e kam luajtur un ate loj...gjithashtu "telefon i prishur", po edhe me litar kur hidheshim, pafka....

sa me ka pelqyer ajo kohe kur isha e vogel...sa te pafajshem qe kemi qene o zot...kur u rritem kaq shpejt??

----------


## strawberry

lojen me peta, telefoni i prishur eh shkuara kjo :i ngrysur:   te kthehesha dhe njehere...

----------


## mykonian_1

po mire po  lojen me kupac e keni luajtur ju :Phaahahha
(y)

----------


## *Mela*

*Faleminderit Pink Girl qe na i kujtove ato kohra qe tani jane bere histori per ne...
Sikur te me ndodhte dhe te isha prap e vogel, do doja te shkoja e te luaja topa djegsi me shoqet e femijerise... me ka marre malli per ate loje, e lujme edhe ketu ne usa me shqiptaret qe e mbajne mend lojen, po prap ishte ndryshe atje. Edhe lojrat me litare, vetem disa kenge mbaj mend une, pothujase shumicen e tyre i kam harruar ....*

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
> *hey kalamaja lol ... 
> 
> e mbani mend dikur kur ishim te vegjel dhe jetonim te lumtur ne atdheun tone ...i mbani mend lojrat tona primitive por njekohesisht dhe fantastike ... sidomos ne vere kur kishim pushimet e veres .. dhe luanim nga mengjesi deri ne darke ..
> 
> tani pyetja eshte kjo .. kush kane qene nga lojrat tuaja me te preferuara ? 
> 
> meqe e hapa vete e para po e nis une me lojrat e mia te preferuara dhe qe i luanim gjithe diten e dites derisa behej nate
> 
> ...


ah moj vajz e di qe me nxorre mallin me kete postim.. e vogel isha shume arakate vetem te luaja e kisha mendjen nga mengjesi e deri ne dark.. gjithmone lagjia ishe e mbushur plot e perplot.. ah ato kohera.. nejse ti mbahem temes.. te gjitha lojrat qe kan ekzistuar ne shqiperi i luaja po me rasa topi.. litar dhe pafka ka qen te preferuart e mia... kur dalim piknik me familjet akoma i luaj keto lorja..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ohh... do qaj tani... PSE ME KUJTOVE!

----------


## karamelja

Ah ato kohera.Sikur ta ktheje kohen mbas e te luaje ato lojra me shoqet. Kush nuk do te behet femije edhe njehere.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bledioni

mua nga gjith lojrat qe kam lojtur ne ate kohe me  preferuara ka qene ajo me baba dhe me mama  kur i thesha gruas bej punet dhe vere djalin ne gjume domethene kukullen pastaj ajd te fleme se shkoi shume vone hhahahhaha
te rente rufeja duke ngrene buk me gjalpe pink girl qe hap keto tema me bere te ndez dy cigare pernjihere

----------


## PINK

> _Postuar më parë nga bledioni_ 
> *mua nga gjith lojrat qe kam lojtur ne ate kohe me  preferuara ka qene ajo me baba dhe me mama  kur i thesha gruas bej punet dhe vere djalin ne gjume domethene kukullen pastaj ajd te fleme se shkoi shume vone hhahahhaha
> te rente rufeja duke ngrene buk me gjalpe pink girl qe hap keto tema me bere te ndez dy cigare pernjihere*



hahahahaha lol me shkrive me ate " mallkim " qe me ben lol 
pasi jo per gje tani qe po lexoj kete post ... jam duke ngrene buke te thekur me gjalpe .... ;P  

take care bledion

----------


## bledioni

hahahhahah ca intuite mi nene   do mallkoj veten atehere u  martofsha me nji te pasur te shikojme si do gedhihemi neser

----------


## shkodrane82

hahahhaah ,car teme e lezetshme  , lojrat e mia te preferuara : hapa dollapa , rezervash (me top kjo) , rrasa-vije ( tashi ne shkodrance keshtu i kemi thene ) , top e grope ( lol) , top e tjegull ( hahahahaha ) , fluturon fluturon ( kete e luanim me pulla , kush fiton me shume kishte me shume pulla ) ........ehhhhhhhhhhh si na e cove zemren peshe moj vajze ........ Se mos me ben te permend ato spektaklet ne televizor ne kohen e vitit te ri , me humor dhe kenge ............eheeeeeee , sa ndryshe eshte tani  :i ngrysur:

----------


## AlametCuni

Shume nice kjo tema  :ngerdheshje: 

Lojrat e mija te preferuara kan qen Hapa Dollapa, apaapap gjynaf kush rrinte kerkonte kalamajt e tjere :P
Kala Dibrance, kalaucash ene etje etj se spo me kujtohen :P
Shifena kalamaja

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Alameto  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa e kam pas lujt lojen kalaucash! Hallall ma kujtove vlla!

Te tjerat jan ----Pafka, Me litar,Topa Luftash kam pasur edhe te tjera por keto i luaja me shpesh se i luashin vetem gocat  :buzeqeshje: !

{Sinqerisht Driloni}

----------


## PINK

cfare loje ka qene kjo me pafka *** ??? 
na kujtoni nje cik people ...

Pink

----------


## dolcecandy

Une nuk di si ta shpejgoj mire se kane kaluar shume vjet po do pepiqem . Kur vizatonim  6 katrora dhe pasqyren perpara obborrit ose pallatit tone dhe me nje kembe edhe nje pllake te vogel shtyn pllaken dhe ki kujdes mos te preki vijat as pllaka as kemba jote. Dhe pastaj gjate lojes ka sfida te tjera. Si psh te vish 4 here ose me shume reth e rrotull me nje kembe pa prekur vijat. Pastaj arrin tek paqyra e me radh. Loje me pafka ka shume si psh lepurishi qe eshte loje e gjate. Me duket te tjerat jane toka e plot te tjera. 
Lol Pink kaq mire di ta shpjegoj  une jo me shume
Po shume teme e mire na mallenjeve

----------


## R2T

Si cun trazovac loja ime e preferuar ishte gjate veres: Ti vidhnim rrushin gjitonit, ose qershite te Viroi. Pastaj luanim me tubo dhe kausha, vitet e fundi doli dhe nje loje me shiringa qe i gjenim ne spital dhe lagnim njeri tjetrin me uje me to. 
Loja me fantastike fare ishin lojrat me shpata kunder lagjes komshie. Sa shpata druri ne koke kam ngrene aq te mira paca. Po karrocat me guzhineta, qe na ndiqte polici i lagjes kemb pas kembe ne mes te drekes....po ne dimer kur hidhnim uje para pallatit ne darke qe te behej akull ne mengjes e te rreshkitnim.

Po lojrat me te futme:- kur futnim nje gure poshte nje kartoni dhe e linim ne trotuar qe ti binte ndonje gjysh plak me kembe e te paralizohej. Po kur i binim ziles ne pallat dhe iknim me vrap...po kur u dergonim telegrame fallco njerezve ne poste. Kur dolen ato pellciteset (fishekzjarret) e verdha 100 lekeshe qe i futnim ne portokalle, i ndiznim dhe ua hidhnim njerezve nga dritarja brenda ne shtepi tu pellciste portokallja ne tavoline. Po kur lyenim shkallet e pallatit me vaj qe te rreshkitnin njerezit. Po ur lidhnim 10 lekshet me pe dhe i vinim ne ane te rruges ti gjenin njerzit dhe i terhiqnim sa afroheshin......

eh sa pislliqe ka pasur femijeria....

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> _Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
> *cfare loje ka qene kjo me pafka *** ??? 
> na kujtoni nje cik people ...
> 
> Pink*


Pink, Disa i thone peta, disa i thone pafka. Ne Tirane e quanim peta, dhe luhet me nje gure (qe eshte i holle, pak i rende), dhe me nje kembe duhet ta hedhesh neper kutite e vizatuara ne toke. Te kujtohet tani....?

----------


## BlueBaron

...amon me lojnat e feminis,kush i harro,po kto kalamojt e sotçem rrine duke lujt me PlayStation...PlayStation-i jone ishin kompjuterat me xhetona 50-leksh qe pastaj u ben 100 lek...po t'i lejm keto se jane teknollgji e larte e viteve te para '90  :buzeqeshje: ...nuk kam per t'i harru kurre lojrat me kopaca,letra çemçakizi e paketa cigaresh boshe qe i mlidhnim rrugeve...krrabat e llastikut qe gjujshim plumçet dhe llastiqet e spitalit me zorr i gjenim,se me llastik mbathjesh nuk shkote larg plumçi...nuk kam per ta harruar kurre "Ferrarin" tim me guzhinjeta   :i ngrysur:   ...nuk do te harroj kurre dhe lojen "Komando"(nuk e di nese e mbani mend) ku ndaheshim ne dy skuadra 5 me 5,dhe merrnim armet tone prej kauçuku qe i prodhonte Nsh  Durresi...eh sa femijeri e bukur  :i ngrysur:  ...

----------


## CHAKALLI

Te them te drejten nuk kam pas ndonje loj te preferuar .them se nje e kisha po me shum ishte per jet a vdekje .
loja ishte  kjo .
 Po ju nuk mendoj ta keni luajtur .

 duhet te shkoje nga nje shtepin ne nje tjeter (shuku ,miku,i aferm etj) dhe kete duhet ta beje para se te perendonte dielli se me te shqyeshe nga ndonje kafshe e eger (ujk .ari.chakall. ose ndonje KETER me terbim ) 
kjo ishte loja ime e vetme (jo se me pelqente ta luaja  se nja dy shoket e mi (pas rrahmet ) e dini mo ,
vetm corapen kishin gjet nga njeri .

 me pak fjal kjo ka qen loja ime .
pak eksituse apo jo ,sidomos kur e luan kur je 7 vjec 
      me respekt   
                        vini+=+CHAKALLI

----------

